# Paris - 13 weeks old



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

She was such a good girl on our long car ride home. We think she is just perfect!

This is her first photo once we got her out of the carrier. She flew from CA to Atlanta, GA where we drove to pick her up so she would only have to ride on one plane.









Playing with her new toy on the ride home.









Wearing her Super Model t-shirt which is waaaay to big for her right now.









Her first bath this morning. She was such a good girl.









She slept in her exercise pen last night. She's too tiny to sleep with us.









On the couch.









I haven't gotten a lot of great photos. The flash is doing something weird. *Please excuse my jammies.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

She is beautiful!!

Looks like she is adjusting very well....mmmm hmmmm...spoiled already I see...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She is so sweet,i love her bling bling collars and little shirt and the pink 'harness',and that bath picture, poor baby.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

She is darling! I love her collar. It's fit for a princess.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I object... there is no cuteness warning on these pics! I'm sitting here minding my own business and boom, I'm totally in love!  

Oh man, that bath pic. :love5: 

Angel face. That's all I can say. :angel5:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Awww, what a beautiful little thing.  

I know you are happy to finally have her home!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

She is really cute , she poses so well for the camera.

The bath pic is so sweet x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so cute , what a little angel


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*cute!!!*

She is adorable and I was curious as to wear you bought her little t-shirt? I cant seem to find anything small enough for Yoshi. Even the xs stuff on the internet is too big??


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

she is so gorgeous...


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

she's beautiful!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

All those pics are absolutely gorgeous. She's adorable and just too cute for words. :angel8:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

omg im in love again this has happened more than twice this week!!! she has beautiful big eyes! aww she's gorgous! i see she looks spoiled! which is what a girl should be!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

She is so cute!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

OMG! She's so cute! How did you find her so far away? She looks so tiny! I have been sleeping in the recliner for the past 8 days with Jolie on my chest so i know what you mean about being too little. Keep posting the pics! I love them!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

omg!! shes gorgeous!! she is perfect! soo cute!!!!! congratulations! u have an amzing little girl cant wait to see her grow up awwww shes adorable


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: She is perfect!!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That is one adorable little chi baby. And it looks as though she is well on her way to being spoiled ......


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. We are totally smitten with her. :love5: 

Yoshismom: I got that t-shirt here at a boutique named Raining Cats & Dogs. I'll be glad to see what else they have there you might be interested in. Paris' t-shirt is size xs which fits a dog between 3-5 pounds. I think that line makes those shirts in a size smaller too which is what Paris needs right now b/c it is way too big on her.

Jolie'smom: I found the breeder on the internet. I looked for weeks until I finally found her. I couldn't find a little fawn female around here. The breeders near me that I talked to either had a waiting list for fawn females or I didn't get a good vibe from them.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! She is adorable!!!!!


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Paris is just tooo cute, and I'll probably say it every time I see a picture of her.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she is stunning :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

spoiled to the bone already  i love her ...she's the cutest !! 

kisses nat


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I got Jolie through puppyfind.com but i limited my search to Oklahoma and Texas because i felt i needed to see, hold, and feel a puppy since i was looking for a particular personality. It was strange because i ended up looking at over 1800 chi pups and actually went to look at Jolie's sister, but after i got there, i immediately recognized Jolie as "my baby".  She is exactly what i knew she would be the moment i laid eyes on her.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness. Your baby is just stunning. I love her, I love her, I love her. This should have come with a cuteness warning. I about fell out of my chair.

Leslie


----------

